
Microsoft Ironically Proves Forced Windows Updates Don’t Make Any Sense - gardaani
https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-ironically-proves-forced-windows-update-don-t-make-any-sense-524897.shtml
======
wilde
Or was the program of forced updates effective enough that it forced hackers
to rely on zero days?

~~~
AstralStorm
VM Host Guard and wide enabled NX and ASLR make it somewhat trickier to
exploit many kernel level bugs with results better than a crash.

Driver model changes helped some too.

------
kingofhdds
Softpedia ironically proves their story doesn't make any sense.

 _Microsoft’s Security Response Center revealed that most of the cyber-attacks
aimed at Windows computers aren’t based on patched exploits, but on zero
days._

Apparently it's hard to base your attack on an exploit which no longer works
because relevant vulnerability is addressed by an installed patch. Journo
behind the story believes it means patches are useless. This is, to put
mildly, a very unorthodox logic.

------
0x70dd
Effective or not, forced updates give me a headache every time I have to use
Windows. At this point I avoid it as much as I can, because I'm stuck in this
very weird vicious circle where updates fail for whatever reason and then they
have to be rolled back. I cannot finish a what would be a simple 5 minute
task, but I'm forced to stare at my unusable computer for 1 hour. What a waste
of time!

~~~
MrMember
I always appreciate when I leave something open on my computer and step away
for ten minutes to come back and see it restarted and installing updates. Not
like I was in the middle of something or anything. It's really pushing me to
switch completely to Linux.

------
skywhopper
Ummm, this _headline_ makes no sense. They found a correlation between the
rollout of forced patching and a decrease in exploits of patched
vulnerabilities. This is the same logic that leads people to avoid measles
vaccines because measles incidence dropped dramatically once everyone started
getting the measles vaccine.

------
21
This argument is like saying that "vaccines are not necessary because as we
can see, few people get infected"

~~~
uberman
Perfect analogy

